#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Low Maintenance Garden in Khon Kean

## S Landreth

We are attempting to build a Low Maintenance Garden in Khon Kean. 

The girlfriends Aunt has a nice plot of land that she used as a garden area years ago before she let it go. Because the Aunt is a little older now she doesnt want the daily duties of caring for a garden so we approached her about a low maintenance garden that would brighten up her yard, again.

To start, the yard was a mess with overgrown vegetation and concrete that was spewed in depressed areas that had to be removed during the clearing stage. It was difficult to walk around the property. 

The garden started with a simple plan,. to use a variety of rock (some ground cover), two small ponds (with water plants and minnows), a Gazebo (4 meters by 4 meters), walkways (with stepping stones), existing concrete patio table with benches (Aunt says it has to be a part of the plan), a stand alone bathroom and plants that will need minimum maintenance. On one side of the property, 3 existing mature mango trees will remain and we will not construct or do we plan on planting anything within/under their cover.

At this time we spend a few days each month in Khon Kean so the process has been slow. The structures should be started in September and finished by October. We intend to be finished with the landscaping by the end of December 2009.

I did not want to post this thread until the garden was completed, but I think there might be some horticulturists on TD that might be able to guide us when we start our planting.

I will post contact information for the contractors/suppliers that we were satisfied with.

----------


## S Landreth

Cost/schedule to construct a low maintenance garden.

*Clearing:*

1) 5/9/09, 5/10/09, 5/11/09 clearing vegetation and a small amount of concrete debris (and trimmed three mango trees that will remain on the property),.hauling away debris included. 5 guys working three days and one small pick-up,8,000.00 baht

2) 6/14/09 (1/2 day), 6/15/09 (full day) finish clearing vegetation, small roots and the rest of the concrete (6 people and one small pick-up hauling trash away),5,000 baht

*Clearing cost: 13,000.00 baht*

*Underground Utilities/Earth Work*

1) Purchase Filter Fabric (Geotextile material, Premier Lining Interplas, Premier Lining Interplas Co., Ltd.) two rolls (800 sq. meters). Cost of two rolls and delivery to KK site from BKK: 24,500 baht for two rolls, delivery to KK 1,000 baht, 7/1/09

2) Purchase water/electrical pipe (Global 609.00, Homepro 80.50, Small hardware store next to Aunts 140.00) and a wheelbarrow (Large independent hardware store close to girlfriends KK home 1,060.00)

3) Dig trenches and place excavated material around site (so the property will slope/drain towards the walkways). Three man excavation crew for two full days 7/6th and 7th/09, 1 woman backfilling pipeline ½ day 7/8/09 (I laid the PVC pipe),.total 7,100.00

4) Lay Filter fabric and washed rock (600 baht deliver per cubic meter) in trench/walkways 

5) Purchase two small prefabricated ponds, delivered 3,500.00 (paid 1,500 depo on 7/5/09)

*Construct Structures (Gazebo and Single Standing Bathroom)*

1) Requested quotes (gave them a two week due date) from two contractors on 7/6th and 7th for building a Gazebo and stand alone bathroom [first contractor phoned in a quote at 113,000 baht (88 for Gazebo, 25 for bathroom, we provide toilet/sink/tiles) on 7/15/09, will fax quote later]


*Landscaping (hope to finish all landscaping by the end of December 2009)*

----------


## S Landreth

Start pictures were taken February 28th, 2009




Start 1




Start 2




Start 3




Start 4

----------


## S Landreth

2nd Stage Clearing Pictures were taken June 15, 2009 




2nd Stage Clearing 1




2nd Stage Clearing 2

----------


## S Landreth

These set of Earth Work Pictures were taken July 7th and 8th, 2009



Earth work 1, drainage pit under Gazebo and walkway/water line trench 




Earth work 2, 2 meter by 2 meter pond pit (38cm deep)




Earth work 3, water lines in and soil sloped towards walkways 




Earth work 4, water and elec lines in and my helper (she backfilled the lines)

----------


## Spin

So far so good, I can see the Sofitel/Pullman hotel in the background so you must be pretty near to the city centre there?

----------


## S Landreth

^ Yes Sir,.the Aunt owns a couple of nice pieces of property in the area she rents out to vendors (she lives behind one of them).

----------


## Propagator

Quite a clearance job there.     Landscaping - if you have transport would suggest a trip up to the Phu Rua area for shrubs etc, could buy up there for a quarter of the cost that you would pay in  Khon Kaen.

Planting would be best around Nov/Dec.    What sort of low maint stuff are you thing of putting in?




> Dig trenches and place excavated material around site (so the property will slope/drain towards the walkways).


I would have thought it better that drainage went away from the walkways

----------


## S Landreth

> Quite a clearance job there. Landscaping - if you have transport would suggest a trip up to the Phu Rua area for shrubs etc, could buy up there for a quarter of the cost that you would pay in Khon Kaen.
> 
> Planting would be best around Nov/Dec. What sort of low maint stuff are you thing of putting in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer your question about what type of plants/vegetation we want to plant,…..plants that will not need too much care, will not shed too many leaves and that will require a minimum amount of sweeping up after. It is a pity but we have to keep away from large shade trees that lose leaves. 
Our first plant/s we will purchase will be a heavy climbing vine to put along the length of both street walls, to cover the walls. We know the vine we want to use, but haven’t found it at the few nurseries we have looked in.

We have started to price some plants out and have been looking around the Khon Kean area comparing. However after being quoted on a couple of plants and misinformed about what type of light they would need to survive, we think taking our business elsewhere might be a better idea than what the Khon Kean city area has to offer.

One of the vehicles the girlfriend owes is a small pickup, so we will be traveling to get our plants. Thank you for your advise on a where to look for plants. I am sure the next time we are in Khon Kean we will be visiting.

About the comment you made about water draining towards the walkways,…..As a rule/county ordinance/law in South Florida, industrial sites/property have to deal with their own water. Which means industrial property owners (not residential property owners) can not drain their storm water (rain water) into the public streets, right of ways or public storm drains. I think it’s a good ordinance and should be followed and that’s why I will incorporate that type of construction on this property. I don’t think what the Thais do here (draining their rain/storm water into the streets) is a good idea. I am not going to add to the problem of street flooding if I can help it.

The storm water that is not soaked up (through the filter fabric, that will be placed around the site to keep weeds from growing) into the open plant areas will drain towards the deep walkways (that will also have a layer of filter fabric placed down first before the washed rock/stepping stones is/are laid down) which will drain towards the seepage pit (under the Gazebo) and will slowly seep back into the ground (water table).

As you are aware (I think you’re still in Khon Kean?) last week there was a hell of a down pour in Khon Kean,..maybe 5 hours of non-stop heavy rain. The streets were flooded,…………….but not the new garden area. The rain water that did not seep directly into the ground where it landed drained into the walkways and then into the seepage pit. When we rode by after the heavy rains subsided that evening to see the damage/results I was pleasantly surprised to see that it worked so well. The next early morning before leaving for BKK (less than 12 hours after the rain),…the seepage pit was ½ empty from the evenings rain fall. It worked well, better than what I had anticipated. 

I have a question for you. I will be staying in Khon Kean for a period of time. You have a thread titled “Khon Kean”. Would you mind if I contributed to your thread about Khon Kean related subjects?

----------


## SunTzu

Nice job.

Few coments :
- ponds do need maintenance
- i wouldn't design/build a garden for somebody who doesnt care about it (cf before clearance pictures). But then, she might be delighted, and hire you to do the maintenance every month, + have you build more on her other properties !
- good comments from Propagator. 
- storing water in on-site drainage trench is good for environment, and wil help keep the area fresh
- I'm curious to see in time if drainage capacity sufficient. There doesn't seem to be an escape route.


Good luck

----------


## S Landreth

^Thanks,...we'll see how it works as times goes by and everything is growing.

----------


## Propagator

> As you are aware (I think you’re still in Khon Kean?)


Unfortunately back in the UK 




> You have a thread titled “Khon Kean”. Would you mind if I contributed to your thread about Khon Kean related subjects?


Please do  :Smile: 

Thanks for your detail about the drainage.

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you

----------


## S Landreth

Received the second quote, by fax. It is at,.114,556.00 baht

Both contractors were read the same basic things we wanted with the Gazebo and Stand Alone Bathroom, from the same page. Both contractors had some suggestions and we told them to price it according to what would be best for them to get the work, using some minimums we had told them we wanted.

Two quotes we will be using are:
a) 113,000.00 baht
b) 114,556.00 baht

If the quotes would have had a 10% difference in price, I think I might have asked for a third quote from another contractor.

Well discuss both quotes (with a breakdown and pay schedule) with the contractors to make sure everything is covered before we let the job go.

----------


## S Landreth

These past few days (August 8  11) were spent working on the walkway and driveway areas. We removed the last bit of soil in the driveway area, laid some filter fabric, set the prefab ponds in place (paid the rest owed to the pond guy after delivery,. 2,000 baht of the 3,500.00 original price) and placed the ¾ inch rock in the driveway and walkway.

We picked up three guys Monday morning at the Khon Kaen railway station (day labor) and after getting to the garden area one guy left, because he thought the work was too difficult. Tuesday we had three guys working for us and were able to finish the work we had planed for this trip.

We used 16 cubic meters of 3/4 rock to fill the walkways and (extended) driveway area at 600 baht per cubic meter delivered. Cost of rock delivered 9,600.00 baht.

Name and Telephone number for the pond fabricator is: Tong at 0874386168

Labor costs for two days was 3,500.00 baht. Two guys for the first day at 1,500.00 baht, second day three men at 1,500.00. We also supplied them lunch each day, estimated cost of 500.00 baht (includes water/ice and M-150 at site). 

We purchased two spaded shovels and one hoe for 1,094.00 baht for the work this past weekend.

This is where we purchased the ¾ inch rock: 
ช่างยงค้าไม้และวัสดุก่อสร้าง
ที่อยู่* :*267-73 เทพารักษ์ตำบลในเมือง อำเภอเมืองขอนแก่น ขอนแก่น 40000
โทรศัพท์:043237290, 043239779, 043243766
โทรสาร* :*043332762

Chang Yong 
267-73 Thepharak Road, Nai-Muang Sub-District, Muang District, Khonkaen 40000
Tel.: 043237290, 043239779, 043243766
Fax.:043332762

Hardware store where we have purchased some of the hardware and tools needed at the site:
Khon Kaen Thai Pipat
39/2 Srichan Road, Muang District, Khonkaen 40000 Tel.: 043-224693

Head Office :
บริษัทไทย*พิพัฒน์*วิศวการโยธา จำกัด‎ Thai Pipat Civil Engineering Co.,Ltd.
71-75 ถนนหน้าเมือง, ตำบลในเมือง, อำเภอเมืองขอนแก่น, จังหวัดขอนแก่น 40000 
โทร.043-247006-9
71-75 Nhamuang Road, Nai-Muang Sub-District, Muang District, Khonkaen 40000
Tel.043-247006-9

----------


## S Landreth

Progress pictures taken August 8  11, 2009




Small pond area with filter fabric




Small pond in place




Large pond area with filter fabric




Large pond in place




Walkway before fabric and rock was placed




Placing rock




Placing rock




Rock in place




Rock in place




Rock in place




Site ready for next phase (construct bathroom and Gazebo). The large square piece of filter fabric you see in the picture above is the footprint of the Gazebo.

----------


## S Landreth

Tuesday (August 11, 2009) we met with both contractors to review the quotes they gave us. 

We met the contractor who gave us the higher price at the site at 10:00am and we had two questions for him (his quote was nicely detailed). The first question was, did he include the field drain (for the bathroom) in his price and the second question was related to a slab under the Gazebo. He did not include the field drain and did not plan on putting in a slab (we do not want a slab, but in his quote to us he had mentioned a bar mat so we questioned him). By the end of our meeting he added 1,500.00 baht to his contract for the field drain.

The second meeting with the lower priced contractor was after 5:00pm at the house. We had more than 10 questions for this contractor (his quote wasnt as detailed). He answered all of our questions and had included everything we questioned him about. 

After meeting with the second contractor we discussed a few things between ourselves and then called the second contractor and told him he had the work.

We did not choose the contractor based just on price. There were a few deciding factors. Although I favored the higher priced contractor (because of his detail) after receiving his quote, in the end we felt more comfortable with the lower priced contractor based on his price, progress payments (did not request any money up front) and what seemed to be a good knowledge of the work.

The contractor is scheduled to start work August 31, 2009 and finish within 6 weeks time. The contractor intends to work only weekdays (his choice) and no one from his crew will be living on site.

----------


## johpam

It is allready looking good and I can wait to see the finished garden. Well done. :Smile:  

cheers johpam

----------


## S Landreth

^Thanks,it sure looks better than when we started.

----------


## Tao

Good thread, i'm hoping it will inspire me to do my own garden... someday.

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you. The thread/work started off pretty well. I just hope it ends as well (plants thriving, structures strong and sturdy and most of all easy to maintain).

----------


## BKKBILL

You seem to be building this to industrial standards not often seen in LOS. Good job so far and thank you for the links will bookmark for my build in Chiang Mai.

----------


## S Landreth

^Ill post the contractor name and info once hes finished with his work and if I am satisfied. However I dont know if hell work up in Chiang Mai.

----------


## Loombucket

Looking good so far, well done.

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you


Contractor started August 31st. By the time I got there he had set the precast concrete columns for the bathroom and gazebo.





Bathroom precast columns




Gazebo precast columns

----------


## S Landreth

The contractor then started the support system for the gazebos roof. The contractor and the girlfriend picked out a darker brown color for the roof tiles this past weekend.

----------


## S Landreth

I installed the faucets on the water lines (In case he hooks up the lines to the main while I am away) and partitioned off the two ponds (I will place material to support plant life on one side of each pond), this past weekend.




Small pond partitioned




Large pond partitioned

----------


## S Landreth

Costs last week were:
Part of earth work: 6 faucets and (PVC) 90s,..458 baht (from a local hardware store next to the Aunts place),.concrete block for partitions in pond (used old ones found in the Aunts yard) and the cement I used was left over from another small project.
Part of structure work: paid the contractor his first draw 40,000 baht.
Bought 11 square meters of tile (light earthy green color for the bathroom), faucet, sink, toilet and hardware from Global,.4,904.17. 
When we discussed the price with both contractors we told them that we would purchase the sink, tile, toilet and hardware for the bathroom. 

The sink pictured below (the green transparent one) is the one we will have installed in the bathroom. The toilet is a sitting toilet with no tank.

----------


## S Landreth

I arrived in Khon Kaen on the 12th of September and took these pictures, the next 3 days.

Gazebo construction pictures. When I arrived they were working on the roof.



The boss is on the roof.

----------


## S Landreth

Bathroom construction pictures. The roughened surface you see inside of the bathroom (lower half) will be tiled.










Bathroom windows will be set later.




Glass block for the bathroom.

























Bathroom sink corner.

----------


## BKKBILL

It is looking good. I wonder what the locals think when they see something like this going up with no apparent commercial return. Your Aunt must be very happy.

----------


## S Landreth

Started planting this past week. Ponds are almost done. Ill add minnows and aquatic/hydroponic plants during the last week of September.

----------


## S Landreth

Costs this trip were:
Construct structures: contractor received his second draw of 40,000 baht
Landscaping: plants for the pond 410 baht

----------


## S Landreth

> It is looking good. I wonder what the locals think when they see something like this going up with no apparent commercial return. Your Aunt must be very happy.





Thanks again.

The neighbors seem to be happy with the work. They will come by from time to time and look over the wall/s or stand by the gate entrance and watch. The aunt seems to be happy,so far.

----------


## S Landreth

This past weekend we started planting the vine that we would like to see along the wall. I have been told it is a Gecko Feet Vine (in Thai….Teen Tuk Kae).






Here’s the look we’re going for, along the wall when the vine takes hold and matures.



edit: foot to feet

----------


## S Landreth

Bathroom needs painting (inside and out), ceiling (with light), door hung/painted and water hook up and it should be complete.

----------


## S Landreth

Gazebos floor needs to be finished (and three coats of paint), last top tile placed and finish painting of the columns to be complete.

----------


## S Landreth

This past weekend costs:
Landscaping: 320 baht for 80 Teen Tuk Kae (Gecko feet vine)
Structures: gave the contractor 20,000 baht,..will give the rest to him when we see him in a couple of weeks [after he has completed everything (including hooking up new water lines to house/garden main) and has cleaned up the site]. Although the contractor should be finished with his work this week (weather permitting), he did agree to wait for his final payment until we get back to inspect the work.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Landscaping: 320 baht for 80 Teen Tuk Kae (Gecko feet vine)


Do you know how long it will take to cover the wall? I really like that stuff, but we're in a rented house so it's not worth it for us if it will take 5 years to cover it.

----------


## S Landreth

^Ill get the girlfriend to call the nursery (I will include the name and number) today to see if they can give us/you an answer. Ill edit this post later today.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Thanks for that. I did try to find the plant online, but I don't have an English name for it. It could be a type of Cotoneaster, but I'm not sure.

----------


## S Landreth

^Hope this helps.

The girlfriend did not get the number to the place as I thought she did this morning when I posted a response to you. However in a couple of weeks we will be visiting the nursery again on our way to Khon Kaen. I will post the contact number, then.

The nursery is located a couple hours outside of BKK on the north bound (side) lane to Khon Kaen on Highway 2.


Orn found information about the vine (creeping fig),..

From: http://paulasherbsandplants.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=shop.f  lypage&product_id=111&category_id=9&option=com_vir  tuemart&Itemid=1&vmcchk=1&Itemid=1

Creeping Fig is a beautiful *evergreen perennial vine* with superior root clinging ability. It is a *very popular landscape plant* in many warm climate areas. This is one of the best vines for creating dense green coverings due to it's *fine attractive foliage*, *shade tolerance* and *fast growth rate*.

Creeping Fig (*Ficus pumila*)is a unique member of the ficus family. It has *clasping stems* covered by *small, delicate green leaves*. Creeping Fig is primarily used in topiaries, terrariums, wall covers, hanging baskets and as a ground cover.

Creeping fig is an *enthusiastic climber able to scramble up vertical surfaces* 3 and 4 stories tall with the aid of a powerful adhesive. The vine coats surfaces with a tracery of fine stems that are densely covered with *small heart shaped leaves* that are 1 inch long by about .75 in (2 cm) wide, they are held closely to the surface creating a mat of foliage that extends barely 1 in (2.5 cm) from the surface. With Creeping Fig you can create cool *green curtains of dense foliage* on unattractive block, masonry, and concrete walls. Some cities use this vine to soften concrete freeway supports which helps to dampen traffic noise as well as provide visual relief. 

As a *houseplant*, Creeping Fig is easily established in *average to bright light*. Its *quick growth rate* makes it an excellent choice for training on a topiary form. 

Creeping Fig is the basic dependable plant for covering any moss filled wired *topiary* form, taking the form of whatever it covers. Theme parks, hotels and resorts use creeping fig to *create "instant" topiaries*. Wire frameworks are created and lined with spaghum moss and filled with growing medium. Creeping fig is planted in the frame which *rapidly grows to cover the shape* in a thin coat of fine-textured leaves.

This vine also makes a good *ground cover* for large plantings. It looks great scrambling over boulders and tree trunks as it endeavors to *coat everything it encounters in a green blanket*. Creeping fig is not particular about soil. It's less aggressive and easier to manage when its grown in *less fertile, drier soil*. This vine will grow at seaside if protected behind dunes or buildings.

*Light:* Shade to sun.

*Moisture:* Water when dry when young. Once the vine matures you can let it fend for itself even during droughts. 

*Hardiness:* USDA Zones 8 - 11. Can tolerate freezing temperatures for short durations.

*Propagation:* By cuttings, dust end with rooting hormone powder. Also by layers (the vine will form roots wherever it touches the ground).

another site: http://www.floridata.com/ref/F/ficu_pum.cfm

Take heed to the warning: *WARNING*
Do not plant near wooden structures as these surfaces are damaged by the adhesive produced by the vine. Consider this a high maintenance plant when grown on structures as pruning will be required several times a year to remove growth from windows, roofs, etc. as the vine relentlessly endeavors to coat everything it encounters in a green blanket.

Orn also sent me an e-mail where in it they describe (in Thai) the vine covering a wall in 1 to 3 years. Heres a picture of the wall.



Years ago while visiting Chiang Mai we stayed at a hotel that was covered in the vine. Just to give you an idea how the vine will/can grow.







Hotel: Kaomai Lanna Resort & Hotel, Nature Boutique Hotel In Chiang Mai Thailand, Holiday & Honeymoon 

Nice place if you like that type of earthy/natural environment. Rooms (Lanna Superior) are kinda small, but nice enough.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ Thanks for the info.

----------


## S Landreth

This is the nursery we have been purchasing plants from on our way to Khon Kaen from Bangkok. Its about an hour and a half outside of Bangkok on Highway 2. There is a landmark,an orange and white building across the street from the nursery. You cant miss it. You can see it in one of the pictures I posted below. The telephone number of the nursery is in the next photo.







We thought the plants we were purchasing there were inexpensive. However when we asked to purchase eight plants of a certain type, they could only provide us with two so we went two shops up and found one (same size) for a little more than half the price of the shop we were buying them from (we purchased the only one they had). We ordered 5 more that we will need the next time we visit Khon Kaen. We also ordered two banana fans (Gluay Phad,.in Thai and Ravenala madagascariensis/Travellers Palm in English) that were over ten feet tall (?) for about 300 baht each (to be placed behind the bathroom, to help shade against the late afternoon setting sun into the Gazebo). Seemed like a good price. 

We also requested 4 of these plants that will be placed next to each of the four columns in the gazebo. We are hoping they will take to the columns (maybe with a little help from some chicken wire).




Well be making less purchases along Highway 2 because we will not be traveling that route as much and we will try to visit the nursery that Propagator suggested, soon.

Below is a picture of some of the plants we purchased this past weekend.

----------


## S Landreth

The contractor had called during the previous week and told us that the job was complete. We told him that we would be there to check the work and pay him. 

When we got to the site Saturday afternoon we did see that everything was completed but there was still construction debris around the property. We called him and told him we were happy with the work and wanted to pay him but there was some cleaning up that needed to be done. He met us the next morning with three guys to help him clean the site up. A good part of the morning was spent cleaning up the site and when he had finished he had one small pickup (heaped) full of construction debris that was hauled away.

We paid him and we were happy with his work. He is easy to work with. In fact the girlfriend hired him to do some work (minor bathroom renovation work) at her home in Khon Kaen, while we will be away for the next two weeks.

There were only two things that I had issues with when the structures where finished and both of those problems were my fault. The first issue was the gazebo columns. They were not placed where I would have liked them (and as I thought I directed, during the estimating phase with the contractors). The gazebo floor is 4 meters by 4 meters, but I would have preferred the columns set 2 feet from any floor edge and not the outside corners. I should have been there when they broke ground.
The second issue I had was the size of the bathroom. I would have preferred a bathroom about twice the size of the one built as you see it today. I would have liked a shower in the bathroom, but the girlfriend requested a smaller bathroom be built.

Here are some pictures of the gazebo and bathroom completed (both need to be wiped down).












The contractors name and telephone number:
Chang Arkhom 081-5449586
He does not speak any English.

----------


## Butterfly

nice project,

the problem is beyond the walls, quite ugly view of the neighboors buildings. What are you planning to do with that ?

total cost so far ?

----------


## S Landreth

^Youre awful,.but funny and thanks by the way for the compliment on the project.

We cant do anything about the neighborhood but maybe the idea will rub off and some neighbors will start cleaning their buildings up (but I have my doubts). What we are doing is creating a nice environment for the Aunt to enjoy. I think she (and her guests) will be able to forget the neighborhood while in this garden.

The girlfriend told me to tell you that we are creating a scenic view so that the building/apartment owners can charge more for rent. :Smile: 

And to continue,..

We planted on the left side of the bathroom this past weekend. Its a small area that we filled with plants that do well in the shade. We also planted about 12 Gecko Feet (vine) next to the wall on that side of the bathroom we had leftover from the previous planting (we had kept just in case some of the Gecko Feet did not survive,.but everything we planted the previous time was doing well).

We also planted next to the ponds and where the gate travels along the wall. I think we will cluster the same type of plant in the corner of the driveway and the gate/wall area. I plan on adding a colored rock next (brown/black/gray) to both ponds in the next few weeks.










The white filter fabric was temporarily laid down to prevent weeds from growing while we are away.

----------


## S Landreth

This past weekends costs:
Structures: Paid the contractor final payment of 15,500 baht (over run of 2,500 baht, sink and pump related), total for contractor, 115,500.00 baht
Landscaping: 2,340 baht

The contractor was paid extra (700 baht) because of a pump he installed for the Aunt (she purchased) to help get the water to the garden area water spigots and bathroom (low water pressure in that area of town). The contractor was also paid an extra (1,800 baht) for the type of sink he installed for us. He had planed on a simple bolt in the wall installation, but had to form a concrete counter top for the sink to sit on.

Totals (in Baht) as of this date are:
Clearing (completed): 13,000 
Earthwork (completed): 52,641.50 
Structures (completed): 120,404.17
Landscaping: 3,070.00

----------


## Butterfly

for the neighbors I would suggest putting wood frames extensions on those walls and hope the creeping vine go that high,

----------


## S Landreth

^maybe a tree/palm like one I have posted below will help, a little. 

Yesterday the girlfriend purchased a book that might be helpful when questioning nurseries about plants we would like to plant in the garden (written in Thai and English, Ornamental Plants for Decoration, Amarin Printing and Publishing Public Co., Ltd.). Here are a couple of plants that I would like to find,..

For the corner next to the concrete table and benches a Bismarck Palm

http://images.google.co.th/images?hl=th&source=hp&q=Bismarck+palm&um=1&ie=UTF-8&ei=3oDVSvB4lJCRBdm96P8N&sa=X&oi=image_result_gro  up&ct=title&resnum=4&ved=0CCUQsAQwAw

For some ground cover towards the back of the property,philodendron pertusum/Swiss cheese plant 

http://images.google.co.th/images?hl=th&source=hp&q=philodendron+pertusum&um=  1&ie=UTF-8&ei=kYTVSrTtJNCikAWduLzoDQ&sa=X&oi=image_result_g  roup&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CBUQsAQwAA

----------


## smeden

nice pics      :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^ Thank you..


Planted a few plants today,7 Rhapis (along one side of the Gazebo, under drip line) and 2 Banana Fans in back of the bathroom.







The next set of pictures are of the Rhapis that were planted. In time they should grow high enough to block out the area beyond the new gardening area, that we will not be planting in. 










We hope the Rhapis will grow to this height (maybe 8 feet high).

----------


## S Landreth

Cost this weekend:
Landscaping: 2,370 baht (for 7 Rhapis, 2 Banana fans and a 500 baht deposit on a 4,000 baht Bismarck that we intend to pick up towards the end of November) We have to give the supplier at least 3 days notice before we pick up the Bismarck so he can re-pot it for us. 

This is a picture of the Bismarck we purchased (in Thai, Taan Fah).



 

This is a picture of a mature Bismarck on his property. The pictures do not do the tree justice. The palm fronds are a light shade of gray (with a green hint). I have seen similar trees with palm fronds that were nearly blue in color.

 

We plan on planting the Bismarck in the far corner of the property to block the view of the restaurant sign (and some of the red shade protection the restaurant has erected) after the plant matures some. 
The guy who we purchased the last load of plants and Bismarck from is located a few hundred meters north of the nursery I described above (post #44 ). He owns the nursery and a kennel. On the business card he gave to us, it says he raises Bulldogs and French Bulldogs, also. 
Contact information:
Poonsub Gardens & Kennel
Name: Too
Telephone number: 081-947-1886

----------


## S Landreth

Added some rock (30 bags) that I picked up here in Khon Kaen around each of the ponds this morning.


 

 


Cost:
Landscaping: 1,140 baht

That will be it until next month (December 09).

----------


## S Landreth

Yesterday we planted 4 more plants, had 4 basketball size stumps removed, picked all the weeds and I covered the rest of the large open area up with filter fabric.

Cost of Landscaping for the day: final payment for the large palm (the Bismarck) 3,500 baht, other three plants shown below, 1,600 baht.
labor (two guys and one woman, lunch/water included) 1,400 baht
total: 6,500 baht

 
Bismarck

----------


## RPETER65

> Yesterday we planted 4 more plants, had 4 basketball size stumps removed, picked all the weeds and I covered the rest of the large open area up with filter fabric.
> 
> Cost of Landscaping for the day: final payment for the large palm (the Bismarck) 3,500 baht, other three plants shown below, 1,600 baht.
> labor (two guys and one woman, lunch/water included) 1,400 baht
> total: 6,500 baht
> 
>  
> Bismarck


What are you using for filter fabric, and where are you getting it.

----------


## S Landreth

^ your question, answered





> *Underground Utilities/Earth Work*
> 
> 1) Purchase Filter Fabric (Geotextile material, Premier Lining Interplas, Premier Lining Interplas Co., Ltd.) two rolls (800 sq. meters). Cost of two rolls and delivery to KK site from BKK: 24,500 baht for two rolls, delivery to KK 1,000 baht, 7/1/09


 
from my second post on this thread.

----------


## S Landreth

This past weeks planting continued since I am spending more time here in Khon Kaen.


 

 
^ran outa rock 

 

^these will grow up and look like these (below) 

 

Landscaping costs: 2 ferns (?, at 180 baht each), 40 small ground cover plants (at 10 baht each) and 20 bags of rock (at 38 baht each) from a local plant shop. The girlfriend was coming back from BKK and purchased 12 plants (at 140 baht each).
Total cost of these plants/rock, 3,200 baht

----------


## S Landreth

Last weekend we were with a couple who told us that KKU (Khon Kaen University) had some plant shops on their campus and this morning we purchased a few plants from them (and ordered 10 more).


 

The large plant in the pot you see in the picture below will be planted where it sits. The picture of the plants not planted that are in the pictures below will be planted by the bathroom and we ordered 10 more plants similar to the single plant in that same picture (left side of the picture) that will be planted towards the back of the property.

I am getting ahead of myself and should complete the planting towards the back of the property because if I continue (planting up front and on the sides of the Gazebo) I will not be able to get the ¾ rock (ground cover) in the back area without running over newly planted plants.

We also picked up a few more plants while driving back from BKK this past Thursday and planted all but four of them.

The Gecko Feet Vine that I planted at the beginning of this project are all doing well and some have even started climbing the wall.


 

 

 

 

Costs this past week, Landscaping:
At nursery driving back to KK,.4,730 baht for 22 plants
Local nursery here in KK,740 baht for 20 bags of colored rock 
KKU nursery,1,500 baht for 10 plants
Total: 6,970 baht

----------


## sssfqt

Hello friend where in KK do you stay I'm interested to se your garden live if it possible.
We stay outside KK in Ban Fang direction Chumpe.Roade No 12.
Best regards

Åke Flodqvist

----------


## S Landreth

^You would be more than welcome to visit, but not at this time. I am thinking about letting all the interested TD members in the area to come by and look when I am finished. 
I will not finish like I had planed by the end of this month,.but it should be completed before March, 2010. 

This morning we planted the plants purchased last weekend, except 1. I also replanted the (10?) plants next to the gate track and replaced them with plants that will not have a root system that could move the track over time.


 
new plants next to the track 

 

 

I had ordered 10 plants this past weekend (like you see in the pot below) that I will plant in the back area (where the bathroom is located). I believe Ill need an additional 10 depending on the size of the plants that I had ordered and how large they are and the area they will cover.


 

Some of the Gecko Vines that are all doing well, pictured below.


 


Tomorrow, I think well place some decorative rock around the large plant we plated today.

----------


## S Landreth

This morning we laid some decorative rock down and planted 20 Mexican Heather plants. Well use the Mexican Heather next to the walkways along with another small plant.


 

 

What the Mexican Heather will look like when it grows out


 

Landscaping costs:
20 Mexican Heathers [at] 2 baht each,..40 baht
4 stones,..150 baht
15 bags of colored rock,..555 baht
Total: 745 baht

----------


## S Landreth

We have been planting the last couple of days (just a couple hours each morning). Here are some pictures to show the progress.

The Nuad Pla Dook will be planted (spotted) along the walkways. I will purchase maybe 60 more Iris (?) and plant it in the back area running along an edge of the walkway and then turning up towards the high part of that back area, after the holidays.


 

 

 

Landscaping cost:
80 small plants above (Nuad Pla Dook) at 2 baht each,..160 baht
Some type of Iris (?) bought at different nurseries along Highway 2 from BKK to KK
25 at 40 baht,1000 baht
20 at 40 baht, 800 baht
Rock bought here in KK, 25 bags at 37 baht each,925 baht
Total: 2,885 baht

----------


## good2bhappy

nice thread

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you.


This morning I went over to the garden and did some watering and found a good spot to get a picture, I thought. The picture doesnt give the viewer a real sense of the garden. Anyway, a birds eye view,..


 

We purchased these two shoots (?) of a vine at the Khon Kaen University nursery a couple of weeks ago and the guy who cut them from the tree for us told us to place them in water until they started to root before planting them (the larger leafed vine). The smaller leafed vive is something the girlfriend brought back from her office and wants it planted in the garden. Well plant all the vines below, next to the columns for the gazebo.

----------


## SunTzu

Amazing progress since I last visited. I don't know whether 'auntie' deserves any of it, but you can call me 'uncle' and come over to check on my garden anytime you like !  :Very Happy: 




> I had ordered 10 plants this past weekend (like you see in the pot below)


Looks like a Philodendron to me. Just don't ask which one  :Wink:

----------


## S Landreth

^Nice compliment,especially coming from someone like you, thank you.

And by the way, did you know your TD character name Sun-tzu is the man who made the phrase in my signature famous?

Keep your friends close and your enemies closer. 
Sun-tzu
Chinese general & military strategist 


I enjoyed reading/viewing your homepage,.

http://plantatreebangkok.blogspot.com/

Good luck with it. It will make this concrete jungle we live in a little more hospitable.

----------


## SunTzu

Yes, himself : SunTzu, supposed originator/main contributor to  'The Art of War'. When I saw your signature, it sounded familiar, and very wise (even though I didn't connect it before you mentionned...)


Tnx for your support with my new 'hobby' ; there should be new developments within next year  :Wink: 



Cheers

----------


## S Landreth

On and off the past week and a half we have been planting towards the back of the property. We have planted a few different types of Philodendron (over 900 species,. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philodendron ), Iriss and some Crinum Lilys.


 

The Crinum Lilys (I spotted around the garden) will flower like this when they mature:

Just planted:


 

When they mature:


 

Placed two plants we purchased at KKU Nursery a few of weeks ago next to some Mango trees. We are hoping they will take hold of the tree/s and grow up it.


 

We are planning to lay some ¾ rock this Monday towards the back of the property since the planting is finished (in the back). I will also lay a leveling course with the ¾ rock in the walkway so that I can set the stepping stones.


Stepping Stones: 


 

 

Landscaping costs this past week and ½ : 

From Khon Kaen, Passorn Wassadu Gor Saang Construction, 043-321533:
Down payment on 4 cubic meters of ¾ rock to be delivered on Monday (first load out of maybe 8 that will be needed) the 11th at 520 baht/meter delivered,..*2,080 baht*

Stepping stones (along Highway 2 to KK), purchased at Art Rock Co., LTD 084-6125925, website: www.marble-ksa.com
Purchased 30 stepping stones at 50 baht each (Ill need more but this is all I wanted to put on the little pickup, weight of the stone being the problem),.*1,500 baht*

From Jatujak market in BKK
2 large Philodendrons at 600 baht each,.*1,200 baht*
2 small Philodendrons at 250 baht each,*500 baht*
12 Crinum Lilys at 40 baht each,.*480 baht*

Two Nurseries on Highway 2 from BKK to KK :
40 Iriss at 25 baht each,..*1,000 baht*
10 Iriss at 25 baht each,.*250 baht*
4 large Philodendrons at 300 baht each,*1,200 baht*

From the KKU nursery
5 Philodendrons at 120 baht each,. *600 baht*
Two traveling vines (to climb up the tree/s),.*60 baht*

From Nursery in KK
Soil, 3 bags for *50 baht*
20 bags of colored rock [at] 37 baht each, *740 baht*

Total cost: *9,660 baht*

----------


## sunsetter

magical thread, in a past life i was a landscaper, love all this stuff, keep going!!

----------


## S Landreth

^Thanks, glad you are enjoying it. However it will be coming to a close soon, unless I update the growth of the plants/garden from time to time (maybe every 6 months). It will look so much better, 2 years out.

I should be finished up with the planting within a few weeks (I hope). After we move all the rock in I will have to get the concrete driveway repaired and that might take some time, depending on the availability of the contractor. I am going to try to schedule him towards the beginning of next month, so there will not be any delays.

----------


## S Landreth

Laying the rock (between 1 to 6 inches in some places) and stepping stones went easier/faster than I had thought.


 

 

 

 

 

 

The contractor came over yesterday and told us he could replace the broken concrete driveway pavement in one day for 2,500 baht and that he only needed a couple days notice to start the work. I will probably call him over the weekend to set a day next week to start the work, after I have completed the little bit of planting in front of the gazebo.


Landscaping costs these past couple of days:

Labor, 2 men and a woman at 500 baht each for two days,.*3,000 baht*
Provided lunch, M-150, ice for labor for two days,.*277 baht*
¾ inch rock 10 cubic meters at 520 baht per meter delivered,..*5,200 baht*

Total: 8,477 baht

----------


## sunsetter

could make a gate in that wall and have a lovely little beer garden/coffee shop/cafe  :Smile: 

ok so you got a gate already..........


looks great mate, cant wait to see it in a year or 2

----------


## JoGeAr

Excellent thread and a wonderful job you've done there. Definitely a labour of love. The aunt should be very happy with the result and her own little paradise to wile away the hours.  The best part is that it will only improve with time. I look forward to the six-monthly updates.

----------


## S Landreth

^^The aunt does do her best to keep the gate to the property closed, because strangers do walk in just to have a look around. It is tempting.

This garden/gazebo wasnt intended for any commercial use, although during this time of year it would be a nice place to kick back and have a few beers. 

^Thank you. The aunt has taken to it more than we thought she would. I get there at 7:30am sometimes and shes already watered ½ the plants on the lot. Shes even told her niece (the girlfriend) that she intends to leave for a week (holiday) and insists the niece come over daily to water the plants during the dry season. At times the aunt will come out during the midday sun and help me. I never thought she would be so helpful, by the looks of the lot before we started.
I am also looking forward to the 6 month updates.

----------


## S Landreth

The Aunt recently asked if we would add some color to the garden so we purchased some plants that should be easy to maintain (I hope). I also purchased some colorful vases to add some color to the area.

The girlfriend took some little clay figurines (from the townhouse here) and placed them around the garden. 

Wednesday (the 20th) is set for the contractor to come in and repair the concrete driveway.


 

 

 

 

 

 

Landscaping cost this week:

5 Flower pots (purchased in KK,.) 2,750 baht
4 colorful plants (purchased in Globals parking area), 550 baht
3 bags of soil, 50 baht
9 plants (purchased here in KK),. 400 baht

----------


## S Landreth

Thats it! 

Today we had the concrete driveway repaired (developed cracks from the weight of the small trucks backing over it with the ¾ rock).


 

I will post pictures from time to time (maybe every 6 months) to show the growth progress.

I still havent decided on a date yet (maybe the first week in February) to let any interested TD members come and look at the garden.

The final costs are:

Clearing: 13,000 baht
Earth work (revised because of driveway): 55,141.50 baht
Construct Structures: 120,404.17 baht
Landscaping: 48,767 baht

Total: 237,312.67 baht

----------


## SunTzu

Nice result, and I'm happy to see the aunt seems to get into it too. Wouldn't have thought so  :Wink: 


Will check on further updates !

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Total: 237,312.67 baht


Fek me. Could've built a house for that!

It does look good though.

----------


## kiwiman12

Truly awesome mate, I love to have a look in March sometime if convenient when I return to KK

----------


## sssfqt

I will be back midd of March and hope to se your garden.

----------


## S Landreth

> Nice result, and I'm happy to see the aunt seems to get into it too.





> It does look good though.


 
^ Thank you both.





> Truly awesome mate, I love to have a look in March sometime if convenient when I return to KK





> I will be back mid March and hope to see your garden.


 
^I will not be in Thailand during the months of March and April. However if you are in Thailand in May we might be able to schedule something.

----------


## Mr Earl

I just caught up with this thread!
Excellent work, thanks for sharing all this.
When is the party! :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you.

I was thinking about opening it up for interested TD members to come by and look the first week in February, but Ill be in BKK that week. The second week looks better. Ill give at least a weeks notice,.

----------


## English Noodles

Very nice project, the aunt must be very happy. :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you. She does seem to enjoy it.

I have had requests from sssfqt and Kiwiman12 to come by and look at the garden, but I didnt want to show it till it was completed. But now that it is completed and if any TD member would like to visit the garden, I will open the gate to the property on Thursday, February 11 from 10am to 12 noon. 

If you send me a private message I will give you the address to the property.

sssfqt and Kiwiman12 you both are welcome to visit when I get back in May of 2010 (if you are in town). Just let me know when youll be available and well set something up.

----------


## S Landreth

Its been about 6 months since I last posted any pictures of the Aunts garden and I wanted to share some progress pictures. 

This weekend we went over to visit her garden with a few plants (5 of them at a total cost of 2,400 baht) to replace some of the philodendrons that werent doing so well. I think they were either getting too much water or I hadnt planted them deep enough.

The Iriss are not doing as well as we would have liked and well be replacing them with some Crinum Lilys before I post another set of progress pictures in about 6 months.


 


 


The Gecko Feet Vine (in Thai,..Teen Tuk Kae) when we planted them,..


 


And now the Gecko Feet Vine, 9 months later. They seem to be doing well. Maybe 2 years and theyll have the wall covered (or a good portion of it covered).



 

 


 










 


 

 


The Aunt is out most every morning (depending on rain fall) watering half the plants and then watering the other half the next day. She seems to have worked out a cycle and seems to be enjoying the place but not as much as the nephew (and friends) is. Shes also added some small plants herself (hanging and orchids).

----------


## helge

Looks really good.

Much weed to pick ?

----------


## S Landreth

^Thanks.

Since finishing up with the rock about 6 months ago I have maybe pulled out 2 handful of weeds (the Aunt doesnt pick them) and 90% of those weeds came from the plants we brought in and planted (the weeds were growing within or next to the new plants, which the filter fabric wasnt covering). The other 10% were tiny hair thin like weeds (more like a thin grass) moving up through the fabric with no more than three blades to each weed.

The filter fabric has worked out well. I thought when adding the ¾ inch rock and people walking over it, it might pierce the fabric and cause weeds to start growing. But so far,..nothing much (except for that 10%). The fabric seems to be durable enough.

----------


## Gipsy

S Landreth, it's nice to see a big difference in the amount of green, in just 6 months.  Well done, or should I say Aunty, well done?  :Smile: 

Just one 'little' thing... Maybe it does not bother you at all, but every time I look at your photos, I think: "Aaargh!" That big red spot on the other side of the wall, that ugly chocolate drink banner at the shop or restaurant next door; a real eyesore and a big distraction whenever you look into the garden that way. 

You spend enough money on plants... spend a little bit more. Talk to the owners next door and see if you can get it replaced by a dark green one, they also make them in moss green. Not sure what they cost, but my guess would be half of what you spent on plants this weekend. In Thai they're called "Pha Bai", written like this: ผ้าไบ
Your garden will be a lot greener, all of a sudden. 

I know you have, or will have plants there that will, in time, block the view (or is it only the gecko feet vine up the wall, the palms in front of the wall?) but this will a few more years, a long time unless you put some fast growing plants like banana or Heliconia in big containers and move them once the other ones are tall enough.


Photo borrowed from Elemental Images Fine Art Photography - The Blogs: Color


Test... What you see first and at what you keep looking at?

----------


## S Landreth

^ I see your point.

The Aunt deserves the credit for keeping the garden green from here on out. She has done a good job caring for the plants. We just gave her that push (with the garden) to keep a comfortable place/yard to relax in and enjoy (Barbecuing/keeping cool) while shes at home.

I agree with you about the awful gaudy red sign next door at the restaurant, but it has grown on me. Im used to seeing it now and have learned to tolerate it. I dont want to ask them if I can replace the sign (I am not that tactful and the girlfriend has told me she would not dare ask them). Over time, with them being next door I/we have visited their restaurant often and have built up a friendly relationship with them. However I might suggest to them,that I have some extra canvas at our place and would like to pass it on to them, when theirs becomes tattered and torn. The one well give to them will not be cherry red.  :Smile: 

One more thing about signs. The Aunt has a problem with people peering into her place (high pedestrian traffic) and contacted a guy that wanted to place a Large sign along the entire length of her wall (where the sidewalk is located) that would raise to a height at least 6 feet above the top of the existing wall. Maybe he wasnt willing to give her what she wanted, price/rent wise, because it isnt up (yet). The Aunt seems to enjoy her privacy and this garden has attracted some observers, so I dont think she minds that red sign (maybe the more the better).

About the plants growing to a height to cover the total area of the sign in the future,..I only wish but I dont think it will happen, because of the small amount of growing area under the sign. Its narrow, because of the concrete patio table that we were told had to be a part of the planed garden. When replacing some of the philodendrons this past weekend I planted two plants which when grown will have large wide palms that should block some of the sign (years from now). Well see in time how they do.

Maybe in the future, well see something like this.



 

And again, thanks for your input.

----------


## terry57

Very interesting thread, thanks for showing us.

----------


## hillbilly

A garden is an art work in progress. It is fun. Good luck!

----------


## S Landreth

^^Youre welcome.

^It is and thanks.

December 2010, pictures,..


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

The Gecko Feet Vine is all the way up the wall at some points. It seems to be doing better in heavy sunlit areas (in the shade, behind the bathroom the vine is very thin and just a third of the way up the wall).

The ponds are doing fine on their own (guppy population has increased at least fourfold), except for the occasional picking of weeds in the water.

With the next set of pictures in June 2011 I will have had the floor under the gazebo refinished/re-lacquered (needs about four coats of lacquer).

----------


## sunsetter

^looking good  :Smile:

----------


## juehoe

This is really a very beautiful garden - not that what you typically see in Thailand!

You are using a lot of gravel. We had this in our SPA (outdoor shower) but removed it because it was hard to clean from small leaves.

Does the gravel don't heat-up more than grass?

----------


## Mr Lick

Looks very inviting, good project and you seemed to have had everything pretty well sorted prior to commencement.

Incidentally, the lacquer on the decking around my pond started to peel after 1 year and i finally sanded it all off when it became unsightly. You may have continual problems also with yours. I used a woodstain perservative which did the trick and haven't suffered any problems since. Maybe something to consider as it may pay you in the long run to do something similar. 

Lovely plants btw ( i used to work for a horticultural company in an earlier life) so i naturally appreciate what you have achieved. Well done, hope the climbers get a wee bit of a sprint on now they are becoming established.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^^Thank you. I dont know if the rock will heat up more than grass. I have never tested each out there, but I do know to stay off the rock with bare feet, its sharper (than grass would be) and isnt comfortable to step on. We use the stepping stones to get around on most of the time while walking in the garden.

^Thank you and I should reconsider lacquer. I forgot about it peeling outside (under the heat/sun). Maybe a wood stain would be better.

----------


## terry57

Top work mate.

----------


## laymond

beautiful garden,and it will only get better as time goes on.thanks for the detailed run down all the way through.
love your work CHAMP.
cheers and beers

----------


## skyywalker

Saw this thread for the first time today...fantastic.  Look forward to seeing the real thing in February.

----------


## S Landreth

^ & ^^ & ^^^ thank you.





> Incidentally, the lacquer on the decking around my pond started to peel after 1 year and i finally sanded it all off when it became unsightly. You may have continual problems also with yours. I used a woodstain perservative which did the trick and haven't suffered any problems since. Maybe something to consider as it may pay you in the long run to do something similar.


 
Took your advice and went with the wood stain. Thanks!


Before and after photos taken this morning.


 

 

The Gecko Feet Vine seems to be doing well, on some parts of the wall more than other places. 

 

Some random shots,.


 

 

 

Im going to be updating this thread every year now. June 2012 will be the next update.

----------


## dirtydog

^Next job is painting the exterior garden wall  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^The wall should be; at least, finished properly.

Not worried much about painting that wall. In time the vine will cover that side of the wall, also.

----------


## dirtydog

That vine sounds like the stuff I need, got about 150 meters of wall that I don't want to see or paint  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

Never seen this thread before and a lovely garden created with enthusiasm and thought.

Nice job mate.  :Smile:

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you LT.


^^Same thread, post 42,.

 

Same vine. It will cover your wall, with little maintenance. The only maintenance you might want to do; if you plan on planting that type of vine, is cut the thick extensions that will protrude from the wall.

I like to see the smaller vine that hugs the wall and not that thick stuff that will grow away from the wall (looking for something else to grab a hold of).

----------


## S Landreth

Put together a short video of the garden taken this morning. You might get a clearer picture of the garden viewing this video.

----------


## S Landreth

I couldnt wait the year I said I would before posting again, because we had driven by a few times and I saw the vine taking more of the outside wall over and I figured it must be growing well inside and maybe needed clipping. 


The vine is doing well and did need some trimming because it was starting to run and grow away from the wall (middle section).




So I trimmed it back. The vine should be good for at least a half year, before it needs trimming again.

----------


## DrAndy

that vine looks like a good wall covering

but there are lots of climbing plants that do the job, maybe not quite as quickly but they have flowers or fruit

so much nicer in the end

----------


## S Landreth

> but there are lots of climbing plants that do the job, maybe not quite as quickly but they have flowers or fruit
> 
> so much nicer in the end


You might be right, however this is a low maintenance garden and as I understand flowering plants need more care (watering, cleanup from leaves/flowers dropping). You know how dry Thailand gets during certain seasons. I didnt want anyone to have to go out every day to water.

From post #42 in this thread: 


> Creeping Fig is a beautiful evergreen perennial vine with superior root clinging ability. It is a very popular landscape plant in many warm climate areas.





> Creeping fig is not particular about soil. It's less aggressive and easier to manage when its grown in less fertile, drier soil.


It suited our needs

----------


## Mr Lick

One of the  difficulties is trying to envisage what the garden will look like in 2/3 years from inception.

It's all coming along very nicely by the looks of things SL, well done. Can't wait to see the walls fully covered with vine as it will bring a richness to your surroundings. Gotta be a proud moment for any gardener.  :Smile:

----------


## English Noodles

> that vine looks like a good wall covering  but there are lots of climbing plants that do the job, maybe not quite as quickly but they have flowers or fruit  so much nicer in the end


Could do with your input in this thread, DrA. https://teakdoor.com/farming-and-gard...per-plant.html (Fast growing creeper plant)

Garden is coming along nicely, S Landreth.  :goldcup:

----------


## S Landreth

^ & ^^ Thank you both

----------


## S Landreth

Its been a while since I last updated this thread.

One day last week the girlfriend and I spent a couple of hours trimming back and picking dry leaves. Today we went over to finish the work (just a couple hours).

It seems the aunt has been traveling more and not giving much attention to the garden, so well have to visit at least twice a year to keep it up.

No big deal as long as the weather is nice.

Some pictures,.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's looking good. The back wall has been covered well.

----------


## S Landreth

^Thank you. 

We were lucky, both the back wall and the street side wall are covered with vine (inside) and doing well.

----------


## raycarey

extremely well done.   :smilie_clap: 

great thread.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Does'nt it look great.

----------


## Norton

Great stuff. Clear a lot of time, effort and thought put into it.

----------


## ossierob

Excellent thread S Landreth. I have purchased a similar sized block of land behind our place in Sampran as somewhere to keep me occupied. I will build a work shed and vegetable garden and a lot of landscaping. I got a lot of help from your story and will take photos of my development along the way and if I can figure out how to post it I will.  Love your efforts mate....very rewarding I think.

----------


## S Landreth

^&^^&^^^&^^^^Thanks everyone.




> Excellent thread S Landreth. I have purchased a similar sized block of land behind our place in Sampran as somewhere to keep me occupied. I will build a work shed and vegetable garden and a lot of landscaping. I got a lot of help from your story and will take photos of my development along the way and if I can figure out how to post it I will.  Love your efforts mate....very rewarding I think.


It is rewarding to understand where it was at one time and to see it today. 

You should start a new thread and share it with everyone. It would be nice to see a new garden thread of the size you plan to build (very start to finish).

----------


## S Landreth

It has been about a year and a half since my last update. Weve spent the last couple of mornings cutting back the vine along the wall, plants/trees and collecting dead leaves. 

It needed some care and we might have to spend a little more time there to help keep it up.

----------


## English Noodles

Looking great!

----------


## Johnny Farang

Looks wonderful. Hope the neighbors appreciate the lovely view you've given them...

----------


## cortinaman

Interesting thread, it looks amazing.

But I keep asking myself, what about mosquitos and the ponds?
Or is it simply not a problem?

----------


## S Landreth

> Interesting thread, it looks amazing.


Thanks




> But I keep asking myself, what about mosquitos and the ponds?


Minnows

Below is just a picture of one I grabbed off the net. The next time I visit Ill post a picture of the minnows in the pond/s. When I started I tossed about a dozen in each pond. Soon after the ponds were full of them.


Not as many now, because of the 6 cats that live there.

----------


## pescator

Great effort and result, thanks for sharing.

----------


## cortinaman

> Originally Posted by cortinaman
> 
> 
> Interesting thread, it looks amazing.
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> ...


Top tip, tnx  :Smile:

----------


## thaicbr

S Landreth.. excellent thread. I'm just about to move into a rental that has a small garden (devastation at moment) and you have given some ideas on a low maintenance area. 

One question the grey rock you put down first is that the same stuff they use for the concrete (i see it everywhere) or is it different, if different do you know the Thai name.. thanks Allan

----------


## S Landreth

> S Landreth.. excellent thread.


Thanks.




> I'm just about to move into a rental that has a small garden (devastation at moment) and you have given some ideas on a low maintenance area. 
> 
> One question the grey rock you put down first is that the same stuff they use for the concrete (i see it everywhere) or is it different, if different do you know the Thai name.. thanks Allan


The ¾ inch washed rock you see throughout the thread is the same type of material some contractors use in their concrete mix. 

The girlfriend gave me these words to use in Thai when asking about the material. 

หินก่อสร้าง (Hin Gor Saang) = Rock for construction
or
หินผสมคอนกรีต (Hin Pa-som Concrete) = Rock for concrete mixing

After seeing the material you should know if its what you want. Just a reminder, try to avoid any material with too many fines in it (even the ¾ inch washed rock. It might contain more fines than you would like to see/have and if so you might consider a different supplier).

Good luck with your garden.

----------


## thaicbr

> Originally Posted by thaicbr
> 
> 
> S Landreth.. excellent thread.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for that.

----------


## Thai Lao Garden

Great design, great workmanship, great results ! Very informative thread, thanks for sharing !

----------


## thaicbr

One quick question about the ponds.. do you have to change the water out , if yes how often and how do you aerate the water for the fish . thanks Al

----------


## S Landreth

> Great design, great workmanship, great results ! Very informative thread, thanks for sharing !


Thank you




> One quick question about the ponds.. do you have to change the water out , if yes how often and how do you aerate the water for the fish . thanks Al


Never have had to change out the water, but will have to constantly add to it because of evaporation during the dry months.

----------


## S Landreth

> Originally Posted by cortinaman
> 
> 
> But I keep asking myself, what about mosquitos and the ponds?
> 
> 
> Minnows
> 
> Below is just a picture of one I grabbed off the net. The next time I visit Ill post a picture of the minnows in the pond/s. When I started I tossed about a dozen in each pond. Soon after the ponds were full of them.
> ...


We had a chance to visit the garden today and I got a couple shots of the minnows in one of the ponds. In the picture (I apologize  :Smile:  ) it looks as if a few of the minnows are swimming upside down. They are not. It is just a reflection. 




Couple shots of the garden this morning.

----------


## Gipsy

That garden starts looking better and better...before too long, you'll have to replace the word garden by jungle!

Oh, and your guppies (Poecilia reticulata) are related to the common mosquitofish (Gambusia affinis) but much more colorful....

----------


## rickschoppers

> This is the nursery we have been purchasing plants from on our way to Khon Kaen from Bangkok. Its about an hour and a half outside of Bangkok on Highway 2. There is a landmark,an orange and white building across the street from the nursery. You cant miss it. You can see it in one of the pictures I posted below. The telephone number of the nursery is in the next photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We thought the plants we were purchasing there were inexpensive. However when we asked to purchase eight plants of a certain type, they could only provide us with two so we went two shops up and found one (same size) for a little more than half the price of the shop we were buying them from (we purchased the only one they had). We ordered 5 more that we will need the next time we visit Khon Kaen. We also ordered two banana fans (Gluay Phad,.in Thai and Ravenala madagascariensis/Travellers Palm in English) that were over ten feet tall (?) for about 300 baht each (to be placed behind the bathroom, to help shade against the late afternoon setting sun into the Gazebo). Seemed like a good price. 
> ...


Landreth, is this nursery still at the same location? I am planning a trip down to the Bangkok area and would like to pick up some plants on my way back. Great thread, by the way.

----------


## S Landreth

> That garden starts looking better and better...before too long, you'll have to replace the word garden by jungle!
> 
> Oh, and your guppies (Poecilia reticulata) are related to the common mosquitofish (Gambusia affinis) but much more colorful....


Thank you Gipsy  :Smile: 




> Landreth, is this nursery still at the same location? I am planning a trip down to the Bangkok area and would like to pick up some plants on my way back. Great thread, by the way.


Thank you. Just to let you know the girlfriend did tell me that particular nursery isnt located there any longer and addressing the other part of your question,.




> Any better than others, to your knowledge?


I found that most of the nurseries along Highway 2 maintained their plants well. If one nursery doesnt have what youre looking for just move down to the next one and they might have it.

----------


## rickschoppers

Any better than others, to your knowledge? You don't need to bother your girlfriend, I can keep an eye out when I am returning from BKK.  I am also planning a trip over to Chiang Mai and visit a large nursery over there.

----------


## S Landreth

Just when it was starting to look good,.maturing some.

Look what they did to the garden. Seriously? A coffee shop? Like theres a lack of them now?










Hope they are happy with it (and good luck). Im/were done maintaining it (last update). It needs a good four to five hours work in it now.

They did place some goldfish in one of the ponds which looks nice.  :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

> They did place some goldfish


koi ?

----------


## S Landreth

> Originally Posted by S Landreth
> 
> They did place some goldfish
> 
> 
> koi ?


Yes. Thank you, Rick.  :Smile:

----------

